# Monster Hunter: Erster offizieller Trailer zur Verfilmung mit Milla Jovovich ist da



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Oktober 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Monster Hunter: Erster offizieller Trailer zur Verfilmung mit Milla Jovovich ist da* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Monster Hunter: Erster offizieller Trailer zur Verfilmung mit Milla Jovovich ist da*


----------



## Nebulus07 (14. Oktober 2020)

Dezember im Kino? 

Hoffentlich nicht und es wird bei Amazon gestreamt...

(Wieso ist "gestreamt" kein deutsches Wort?)


----------



## JuNiioR (14. Oktober 2020)

weil das deutsche Wort dafür "übertragen/Übertragung" ist.

Das wird ein richtiger Mülleimer von Film


----------



## slasher (15. Oktober 2020)

Warum müssen Spieleverfilmungen von der Story immer totaler Quatsch sein?
Warum übernehmen die das Genre eigentlich nie, so wie es eigentlich ist?

Als komplettes Fantasyepos, wäre das Teil sicherlich ein Kracher geworden.
Aber so (auch trotz der eigentlich ziemlich guten CGI Effekte) wird's vermutlich wieder ne peinliche Randnotiz.


----------



## criss vaughn (15. Oktober 2020)

Puh, das wird brutaler Trash - wie bei Resident Evil, leider.
So viel Potential ..


----------



## Blowfeld (15. Oktober 2020)

Ich wünschte, Tony Jaa würde gute Hollywood Rollen bekommen und manche Regisseure sollten einfach keine Spieleverfilmungen zugewiesen bekommen, vor allem nicht dann, wenn sie ihre Frau immer in der Hauptrolle besetzen, damit diese nicht merkt, dass sie ihren schauspielerischen Zenith vor ungefähr 15 Jahren überschritten hat.
Und ohne einen Auftritt einer ordentlichen Gunlance ist das auch kein Trailer  Ich hoffe, der Palico, der einen Love Interest an der Hauptdarstellerin findet (Aussage des Regisseurs) sieht nicht aus wie die erste Version von Sonic.

PS: Ich kaufe mir 2 Kino Eintrittskarten, wenn sie die Jovovich zum Hunting Horn Nebendarsteller machen. Aber leider sieht das nach Dual Blades aus....


----------



## Acgira (15. Oktober 2020)

slasher schrieb:


> Story immer totaler Quatsch



Da muss man sicher lange suchen, um etwas zu finden, was die Bezeichnung Story verdient.



criss vaughn schrieb:


> Potential



Bei dem Ausgangsstoff sehe ich nicht soviel Potential - damit daraus  gar ein Fantasyepos werden würde - müsste man schon 99% vom Epos noch dazu erfinden.



criss vaughn schrieb:


> brutaler Trash



Ich seh da nur kitschige Aktion und naive Coolness. - Aber 100% Trash ist das Filmchen ganz gewiß.


----------



## Takuyaki (15. Oktober 2020)

Ich frage mich, warum man aus Monster Hunter überhaupt so eine scheiß Trash-Real-Verfilmung machen muss. Dafür eignet sich die Reihe, meiner Meinung nach, ganz einfach nicht. Die Resident Evil-Filme mit Milla Jovovich fand ich anfangs schon gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber das ging immerhin noch irgendwie.

Seit dem ersten Teil auf der PS2 damals bin ich riesiger Fan der Monster Hunter-Reihe, umso mehr ärgert es mich, was sie da für einen Film draus machen wollen. Knall-Bumm-Peng, hauptsache man ballert mit einer Panzerfaust auf einen Rathalos. Ich werd' nicht mehr...


----------



## C_17 (15. Oktober 2020)

Sieht billig aus....


----------



## PCGH_Dave (15. Oktober 2020)

Das einzige, was daran "Monster Hunter" ist, sind die Monster und das auch nur im Ansatz. Ansonsten sieht man im Trailer tatsächlich nur die klassische Amerika-Haltung: "Es lebt? Holt die Armee und schießt erstmal mit einem Raketenwerfer drauf!". Absolut lächerlich, wirklich.


----------



## HoodHood (15. Oktober 2020)

Paul, bitte keine Videospielverfilmungen mehr 
Ich kenn die MH-Reihe nur flüchtig, aber laut Trailer hat man einfach Prinzip RE genommen, auf MH draufgesteckt, 
die Teigrolle genommen und das ganze richtig schön platt gerollt. Wie RE halt. 

(ist jetzt übrigens die 4. Videospieladaption aus seiner Feder...)


----------



## XXTREME (15. Oktober 2020)

Och...mal gucken, finds ganz interessant. Flamen kann man dann immer noch.


----------



## xxRathalos (15. Oktober 2020)

Werde ich mir anschauen, mit der Erwartungshaltung enttäuscht zu werden  .

mfg Ratha


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. Oktober 2020)

Nebulus07 schrieb:


> Dezember im Kino?
> 
> Hoffentlich nicht und es wird bei Amazon gestreamt...
> 
> (Wieso ist "gestreamt" kein deutsches Wort?)



Stream: Strom
Streaming: Strömung

-> geströmt (man braucht schließlich auch Strom )

MfG
Raff


----------



## RyzA (15. Oktober 2020)

Ich werde mir den Film später mal auf Prime oder im Fernsehen angucken.


----------



## azkar (15. Oktober 2020)

Also auf den ersten Blick finde ich den Ansatz nicht abwegig. Der gute Geralt von Riva ist ja auch zufällig durch ein Portal in die Welt gestolpert. Also isses schonmal nicht völliger Quatsch.


----------



## Frank_N_Stein (15. Oktober 2020)

(guckt sich Trailer an)
...
OMGWTF 
...
Nur gut, dass ich kein MH-Fan bin, sonst müsste ich jetzt wohl Amok laufen.


----------



## Prypjat_no1 (15. Oktober 2020)

Film an .... Hirn aus .... Film aus .... Hirn an

Unterhaltung muss nicht immer Anspruchsvoll sein.
Avatar von James Cameron hatte auch keine ausgefeilte Story, hat aber dennoch unterhalten.

Das einzige was ich nicht bei Filmen nicht mag sind offentsichtliche Fehler in der Story oder dummes Verhalten der Charaktere. Also wie in Horrorfilmen der 90er Jahre zum Beispiel. So alá ... oh nein! Ein verrückter Mörder jagt uns mit der Axt ... lasst uns in den dunklen Keller gehen oder am besten noch aufteilen.


----------



## Amigo (15. Oktober 2020)

Milla... 

Guck ich mir sicher irgendwo, irgendwann mal an...


----------



## SosoDeSamurai (15. Oktober 2020)

Ist das euer Ernst? Der Trailer ist am 04.10. erschienen...


----------



## Jan8419 (15. Oktober 2020)

Ich als MH Fan sage einfach:  "Von jedem guten Spiel gibt es einen schlechten Film."


----------



## Maasl (15. Oktober 2020)

slasher schrieb:


> Warum müssen Spieleverfilmungen von der Story immer totaler Quatsch sein?
> Warum übernehmen die das Genre eigentlich nie, so wie es eigentlich ist?
> 
> Als komplettes Fantasyepos, wäre das Teil sicherlich ein Kracher geworden.
> Aber so (auch trotz der eigentlich ziemlich guten CGI Effekte) wird's vermutlich wieder ne peinliche Randnotiz.


Wen wunderts. Gleicher Regisseur wie bei Resident Evil mit der doch eher untalentierten Mila Jovovich. Die CGI Effekte sind billig, fast schon auf TV Niveau. Da sah selbst Resident Evil besser aus.


SosoDeSamurai schrieb:


> Ist das euer Ernst? Der Trailer ist am 04.10. erschienen...


Nee isser nicht. Das war der Teaser. Weiß nicht, warum die Paar Sekunden da als Trailer bezeichnet werden.


----------



## Do Berek (17. Oktober 2020)

Ah, Resident Evil mit Monstern...Gähn...


----------



## Maasl (18. Oktober 2020)

Amigo schrieb:


> Milla...
> 
> Guck ich mir sicher irgendwo, irgendwann mal an...


Gibt genug andere hübsche Schauspielerinnen, die deutlich talentierter sind. Schreib doch wenigstens den Namen richtig 

Ok meine Blödheit. Die wird ja wirklich mit 2 L geschrieben


----------

